# Update Amberleah lou lou



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

UPDATE ON Amberleah Lou lou. Remember vet wanted me to put her down but a friend of mine Christie had her Holistic girl look at her records and offered to help Amberleah lou lou and she has been on program 1 1/2 months and wow what a huge 
difference. Her Vulva is normal (NORMAL)  size, all the redness in ears and on body gone. her fur is not yet coming back but will take time. I am so great full to Christie and Kim at doggonenatural for what they are doing for Amberleah lou lou. She is a happy girl and so is her momma. Praise the Lord for his love and bringing Christie and Kim in our life. Amberleah is such a good girl.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so happy for both you and Amberleah Lou Lou! That is great news!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea!! Amber Lou Lou!! Such great news!! So happy for you both! I know how amazing that feels. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great news for such a little sweetheart!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I had the Bowen Technique done on Dottie(Holistic) what amazing results,i'm so pleased for you both.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's amazing news! Well done, Amberleah Lou Lou, and well done to you for being the best Mom! Without you, who knows what would have happened to her!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank You all I am so happy. Kim said she will have up and down days as her body fights off the old and in to the new. This week it been great. She added a new herb for her fur to come in. .


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

How amazing it must be fantastic to watch her progression each day and to think there are probably so many chis that just need some holistic love to bring them back to being healthy but are put down on vets recommendation. Give yourself a massive cuddle for choosing to continue to look for better options!! She looks a darling! X


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

:foxes_207: Yeah!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Such good news!  Very happy for you both. Well done. 
I wish you both good health!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

So happy to hear this!GOD IS SO GOOD!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if they could help Emmie, my pup that has been diagnosed with FOCAL seizures? She is on phenobarbital which is affecting her liver. I never reallyl thougth about holistic care, but at this point with her alk.phos. test being 5500 with a normal of 200; well there isn't much to lose.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I wonder if they could help Emmie, my pup that has been diagnosed with FOCAL seizures? She is on phenobarbital which is affecting her liver. I never reallyl thougth about holistic care, but at this point with her alk.phos. test being 5500 with a normal of 200; well there isn't much to lose.


Please give Kim a call she is very smart and will know what to do.

Dogs Cats Holistic Supplies, Natural Food and Treats, Organic: DOGGONE NATURAL™

Phone: 1-703-858-1112 Kim


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am so glad she is doing better! You have done such a wonderful job taking care of your little beauty!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

So pleased she is doing so well


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What wonderful news! We're so happy for you and sweet little Amberleah Lou Lou.


----------

